# Horse Boarding in Central Ohio



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Horse boarding facility now open in Grove City, OH.

Our Facility Features:
60x150 well lit, indoor arena
Expanded 130x300 outdoor arena with lights
All new, 4-board fencing
Multiple pastures to ensure safe, small group turn out
New Bathroom (including shower)
New lounge/viewing room featuring AC/heat, refrigerator, microwave, and sink
Renovated wash rack with mats
Updated stalls with yolk gates
Updated tack rooms
Facility is secured with gates that will be shut at night
Ample trailer parking
60’ round pen
Playground/Toys (i.e. jumps, barrels, cones, ball, bridge, pedestal, etc.)

Full Board Includes:
10x11 stalls with large window and yolk gate
Stalls cleaned every day
High quality grain and home grown hay fed twice daily
Supplements (purchased by Owner) an be added with instruction for administration
Daily turnout, weather permitting
Additional services may be provided by mutual agreement between Owner and Farm
Please call for pricing; discounts available 

*Also Available:*
Shady Acres Farm offers overnight stay for horses on the road or for general, short run stay. The prorated rates are $25 per day, which includes the stall, bedding, cleaning, feed, and use of the facility.

You can visit our website at Shady Acres Farm, LLC. or check us out on Facebook. Message or email me at [email protected] for more details!


----------

